# Neighbor's dog barks so excessive



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, I moved into an apartment, and it kind of sucks because I'm up in Utah, and my husband is in Vegas, probably until December, which means I'm living by myself for the time being, unless you count Annie and Chesney, who mostly sleep by the time we're off work. 

The people across the hall have a little yapper dog. I'm pretty sure it's a mini schnauzer by the sound of it.... admit it's a cute breed, but one that I absolutely can not stand, never known one not to bark annoyingly. (SORRY to anyone that has one. I'm sure yours is great, but none I've EVER met have been) Anyway, he barks for about 8 hours during the day, and often times into the night. He woke me up at 12, 2, and 4 last night. (I was running a 103 temp, and trying SO hard to rest, and to get some work done) What irks me the most, is that these people are HOME ALL DAY and HOME ALL NIGHT... and apparently they just let the stupid thing bark... and bark... and bark....

So, my plan of action was to print up an article on excessive barking, reasons dogs do it, and ways to stop it, and tape it to their door. A pretty civil approach, I thought. Anyway, I just ran out to take the trash out, and the note was taped back on my door with "F**K YOU" written across it in red marker.  


What do I do? I'm living by myself, and I'll be honest, the crime rate in this apartment complex is the highest in this town (Okay, lets be honest here, even the "worst" of Orem, utah is still lower crime than MOST places. lol) and I'm afraid to do anything else while I'm living by myself, because apparently these people are not reasonable. If I complain to management (alright, lets be honest again, management here SUCKS and never does anything about anything) or even go to police, I'm somewhat afrai of what they might do, or that they'll try to do something to my dogs. But I CAN NOT stand the barking anymore. It's 11:05pm, and it has not stopped for HOURS, and they're home. 

...halp?!:frown:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

If you have money, I'd look into training Annie for protection purposes. I would get really p-oed about that myself. Do they stay in crates while you're gone? Boxers are pretty intimidating dogs, so if they're not in crates, the neighbors might just leave you alone.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

If I were you I would probably get an ultrasonic back control device that has a long range and set it as close to the front door as possible. I don't know if it would work, but it might be worth a try. 

It sucks for your dogs though...having to hear it themselves. :frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

hmmm neighbors and problems they go together! Can you call animal control anonymously? Where they don't know who you are or the police anonymously?
How about putting a radio on to block the noise? This way I know its hard but maybe you can get use to the radios noise and it can lull you to sleep. Who knows! 
I wouldn't suggest legal action , but, You can go as far as small claims court with a nuisance lawsuit, but this is extreme!
Ha there is a utube sight for neighbors with barking dogs! You could embarrass them but again no one wants to get hurt in this situation!
Gee with neighbor who write that back I guess suggesting they or you even walking their dog to relieve its anxiety would not work, and further saying things to them or writing may not be great but gee talking to them maybe that would be too scary. Well thing like pounding on their door at the time of the barking with a normal person would work but hmmm they don't seem to be your average neighbors!
My sister in law had a guy next to her that was obnoxious. She would pound on her wall to get him to stop things but your not right next store so that wont work for you and she also confronted him! 
Do you have a homeowners management team. She lives in a condo so they have people who well were not a great help at all for her but she did talk about this jerk who was constantly up at all hours being malicious!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I just don't get it with the notes and young people today.. Its called knock on the door and go face to face with the neighbor, ask them if there is anything they possibly could do about the barking dog.

But, now that you have already pissed them off, you can't do that. It's like RFD has always said about getting someone to sell you raw food on their grocery order, its harder to say no face to face than it is when your not there in person.
Now that you've left a note, they think that you probably have no back bone and they can get away with anything, if you had done the deed and knocked on their door then they would know you've got balls.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Well, I just don't get it with the notes and young people today.. Its called knock on the door and go face to face with the neighbor, ask them if there is anything they possibly could do about the barking dog.
> 
> But, now that you have already pissed them off, you can't do that. It's like RFD has always said about getting someone to sell you raw food on their grocery order, its harder to say no face to face than it is when your not there in person.
> Now that you've left a note, they think that you probably have no back bone and they can get away with anything, if you had done the deed and knocked on their door then they would know you've got balls.


Ah but now a day you can go knock on a door and they'll open it with a gun in hand. Not that I'm saying that would happen, but you never know.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Well, I just don't get it with the notes and young people today.. Its called knock on the door and go face to face with the neighbor, ask them if there is anything they possibly could do about the barking dog.


Being a single woman... living in a complex with a high crime rate, and not getting home until well after dark every night, I'm not about to go by myself knocking on doors of shady characters. That, and I'm not going to be rude, and go knocking at someone's door at 10pm. There's constant yelling coming from that apartment, and I've only seen drunk teens, and two middle aged men there. I didn't even write a note, I just printed an article up. Hopefully my husband will be able to come visit next weekend, and we can make some progress. I was up all night again last night.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Some people look at it just as rude to put "notes on their doors" just sayin.......


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Some people look at it just as rude to put "notes on their doors" just sayin.......


Some people also think it's rude to come knocking at 10pm.... Double edged sword. I'm not saying that a note is the best way to handle everything, but in this situation, didn't know what else to do. Apparently their distasteful reaction is justified, because my article was oh so rude. I personally think that people who allow their dogs to bark all day and all night can't really expect much more.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe you should knock on that door at 10p.m., hit them up when their drunk, maybe they will invite ya in for a beer and all will be fine .........LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Maybe you should knock on that door at 10p.m., hit them up when their drunk, maybe they will invite ya in for a beer and all will be fine .........LOL


Nahhh, I think I'll pass up on that one... considering I don't drink, and they're creepy. I actually just got home, and their lights are still on... yapper barking up a storm. Debating on if the lights are enough justification to go over at 11:40pm or not. 
Perhaps the article was the wrong approach, who knows, at the time, it seemed like a very civil route to go, considering schedules, and what I've witnessed of them. (the dog isn't my only complaint, just my only complaint here, and don't get me wrong, I'm not the kind of neighbor to go nuts over every little thing... but the constant yelling and screaming outside their front door (which is right outside my front door) at 12, 1, 2, 3am is not pleasent. And it's not an isolated event. It's all the freakin' time! Although the entire complex property is a no smoking zone, (thank you, Utah!) there are cigg butts all over outside their door (again, outside my door) and and up the stairs. ("first" floor is halfway underground, so there's a half flight of stairs leading down) ALL of that I can just grit my teeth and ignore, I mean, after all, it's apartment living, can't expect much. 



ETA: I think they're also relatively new to the complex as well. At the mailboxes just now someone asked me if I'm the one with "dogs" in building "x" first floor. When I said yes... they asked me to get the barking and yelling under control or they'd call the cops. I explained that no, THAT one isn't me, that's my "neighbor" and that my dogs aren't barkers, and are gone all day long with me at work. He then went on and on about how since they moved in, he and his wife have gotten NO sleep, and have gone to management four times about them, and nothing has been done. I'm not going to make any more attempts for the time being, though I'm sure considering the guy above them has not confronted him, but has gone to management, and plans to report them to police... that I will be blamed for that. 


Dangit, screw this one year of apartment living!  Thank God I work all the time, and am only home late at night most days.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Get some OTC sleeping and pills and a white noise machine, I love mine!


----------

